

Unit Testing: A False Idol - zengr
http://rethrick.com/#unit-tests-false-idol

======
BadassFractal
Given that high code coverage numbers (85% +) have historically resulted in
significantly fewer code defects in projects, why should we try to have fewer
UTs and move away from TDD? I generally prefer to pay the quality cost upfront
and not have to bother with debugging weeks or months down the line.

And yes, obviously unit testing doesn't diminish the importance of integration
/ system testing.

------
fafssaf
It's not about unit testing but rather testing properly. With powerful mocking
frameworks like Typemock Isolator or Isolator++ <http://www.typemock.com> many
of these issues can be dealt with even for those who don't do TDD

